

JQuerify - maxwell
http://www.learningjquery.com/2009/04/better-stronger-safer-jquerify-bookmarklet

======
simonw
I use this with Firebug all the time - it's a fantastic tool for exploring the
jQuery API against the DOM of any web page. A lot of the time I'll use this
technique to prototype a new feature "live" for one of my own sites.

------
MindTwister
I much prefer this over the GreaseMonkey version

------
woid
You can get jQuerify button into Firebug by using FireQuery extension
(<http://firequery.binaryage.com>).

Yes, a bookmarklet is more general solution, which works for every browser. In
FireQuery it is just a convenience bonus feature.

